# Poulan Chainsaw fixit thread



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Passing this on, just in case:

The Poulan chainsaw with the "quick adjust" feature sucks, Poulan doesn't care, and the Product Safety Commission sees no problem with it. Problem is after a little use, the chain will not stay tight. Tighten it, halfway through the next cut it's loose again. The more it's used, the quicker it comes loose. Have had the chain fly off the bar on several occasions.

Some idiot thought that one nut with a crank handle would serve to hold the bar in place. They went back to the two nut design with the Pro model. Fortunately the saw has the two studs through the bar, it's just that one is covered by the plastic housing and serves only in aligning the bar.

The quick fix is to whack the plastic out and put two nuts on the studs. Bar will then stay in place. 2nd pic is the quick adjust - handwheel with embedded nut. First pic is modified with two nuts. (Nuts are metric).
Idea is not mine, picked it up on the web. I used a HF micro mill, any method to remove the plastic in the area shown will work, there is a steel bar embedded in the plastic.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Another great example of how quality/safety of a product is cut to create more $ for the manufacturer! Be very cautious as you may discover that chainsaw has other issues. Thanks for sharing. Be safe.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I bought a Poulan saw once. It didn't have that blade tensioner though. What I hated is you had to crank it about a hundred times before it would start and stay running. I threw the saw away because I couldn't find anyone that could fix it. The best saw I had was Mccullough. It always started on the first or second pull.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Pay for what you get


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

I also made the mistake and have a poulan and it weights a ton but it did run ok last year...ha..ha


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, the chain stayed tight today!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodchux said:


> Another great example of how quality/safety of a product is cut to create more $ for the manufacturer! Be very cautious as you may discover that chainsaw has other issues. Thanks for sharing. Be safe.


In this particular case I would not be surprised to find this feature cost more than the two nut feature. Looks like they were trying to make it easier to adjust bar and just failed.

Now if you can provide specific information otherwise I would be glad to see.

George


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

My first saw was a Poulan too. It was a waste of money. My second, third and fourth saws have all been Stihl's. Some gas, some electric. Best brand out there.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have had poulan before and they suck. I prefer Husqvarna. I have a 353 and a 372 XP.


----------

